# Ghost shrimp with betta ??



## bettarainbow

Well, i just purchased few tanks of 2.5 gallons from petsmart, i want to add gravel, few nice plants and few hidding spots for my betta. I will only select the best ones and put them in the tank.
Do you think it is better to add live plant or plastic plant ?? 
I was planning to add some ghost shrimps in each of those tanks and with the betta either hm or hmplakat. 
Is it ok ?? I mean, the betta is not going to eat the shrimp or the shrimp might bite his tail ??
Give me some advices, so i know what to do, thank you.


----------



## Flaretacious

I have Ghostshrimp with my Betta's but their in a 10 gallon tank, they seem to leave the shrimp dudes alone, they do look at them but haven't actually tried making them a meal yet. depends on the betta but be warned that your betta might make a tasty snack out of one. don't worry the ghostshrimp wont harm your betta's tail, least mine don't bother my bettas. hmm, depends if you want live plants or not but if you do I would recommend reading this thread, this person knows a lot about live plants and which ones to stay away from.. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428


----------



## alysalouise

I just added some ghost shrimp with one of my bettas, he doesnt seem to mind them, i dont really think he can see them though, they blend in with my substrate lol, but i just put everyone in cups to do water changes, and the betta who shares a section of one of my tanks is actually sharing his cup with the shrimp right now and doesnt mind them, But EVERY betta is different


----------



## CalvinWill

I have always had 1 or 2 Ghost shrimp in with my bettas. Most of the time they don't even pay attention to each other. (this being in my soon to be retired 1 gallon tank, so they see each other a lot)

However, one morning i woke up to find one of my bettas had completly shredded both of his shrimply roomates. 

As they say, every betta is different. In my experience, 9 out of 10 don't mind Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## bettarainbow

Well, i put few ghostshrimps in 2 of my 2.5 gallons betta tank and it didnt work at all.
Both males keep chasing them all over the places. Few hours later, i found one of the shrimp cut in half by my black dragon hmplakat. I removed all the shrimps out and put them in another tank. 
What kind of food they eat now that they are by themselves ??
Also, i heard people said that those shrimps when they breed, you might end up with 100 of them, is it true ??


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ghost shrimp will only breed in brackish water.

Now that you have them by themselves, just feed them what you feed the bettas, when the food sinks they will eat it. Mine learned to come to the surface and grab a pellet directly. lol


----------



## missm83

i got a ghost shrimp 2 days ego....and my boy killed him this morning :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler

It always depends on your betta  There are many bettas who don't care about ghost shrimp, while other bettas are down right vicious.

As for the plants, you can have one potted plant if you wanted (live), or you can go for silk or very soft plastic plants.


----------

